# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Bảng giá đất BĐS không ngừng một cách chóng mặt

## tenten

thủ đô ra “lệnh” chặn lại hiện tại tượng tung lời đồn đẩy giá bất động sản; TPHCM: giá chỉ đất tăng chóng mặt, bỏ xa hệ số K; nhiều dự án Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất được Quảng Ngãi chấp thuận đầu tư chưa đúng quy định... là nhiều tin tức đáng kể vào 24h qua.

TPHCM: giá bán khu đất không giảm chóng bên, bỏ xa hệ số K

Hệ số K sống TPHCM giữ nguyên nhưng nghịch lý là trong bối cảnh dù hệ số giá khu đất vẫn đc giữ nguyên nhưng giá bán đất ngoài môi trường nhưng vẫn không giảm từng ngày 1 cách chóng mặt và bỏ khá xa mức giá thành nhà nước quy tắc.

nhiều thời nay, chạy xe dọc Tỉnh lộ 10, qua địa phận nhiều xã Lê Minh Xuân, Phạm Văn Hai (huyện Bình Chánh), người đi mặt đường tiếp tục phát hiện hàng trăm ngàn cây xanh, trụ điện ven đường dán chen chúc bảng quảng cáo bán Đất Lô Nền, đủ loại giá bán. trên trung tâm dân sinh sống Vĩnh Lộc B (xã Vĩnh Lộc B, huyện Bình Chánh) các nền khu đất sẽ xuất hiện sổ hồng trước tết bán đi với giá bán từ 32-35 triệu đồng/m2 nhưng cũng rất ít thanh toán thì nay người tiêu dùng những với mức ngân sách cũng không ngừng khoảng 600.000 đồng/m2

đọc thêm : Đất Lô Nền TNR Amaluna Trà Vinh xuất hiện mức giá thành ra làm sao ?

Hà Nội: 29 dự án trên Bắc Từ Liêm chậm tiến độ lâu lăm

đi theo báo cáo của UBND quận Bắc Từ Liêm, có 29 dự án công trình đầu tư xuất hiện vốn ngoài Ngân sách chi tiêu đều thực hiện chậm, nối dài lâu lăm. đáng chú ý, bao gồm, xuất hiện dự án độc đắc nhưng không thực hiện thực hành, tiếp tục đc gia hạn, kéo dài; 5 dự án công trình chưa được chuyển giao đất; 8 dự án công trình chậm GPMB; 2 dự án công trình sẽ thu hồi khu đất nhưng quận chưa ý kiến đề nghị phương án xử lý; 3 dự án công trình chậm thực hành nhiệm vụ trung tâm tài chính với số tiền tầm 228,6 tỉ đồng.

nổi bật, nhà Cổ phần đầu tư xây dựng số 4 Vạn Xuân nợ hơn 200 tỉ tiền thuế sử dụng khu đất và tiền chậm nộp từ lâu lăm

TP Hà Nội ra “lệnh” chặn lại hiện nay tượng tung tin đồn đẩy giá chỉ BĐS

Trước thực trạng giá bán đất không giảm bất thường tại các địa phương sau khi có 1 số thông tin thiết kế, UBND Hà Nội Thủ Đô sẽ ban hành thoả thuận 1153 về tăng tốc công tác điều hành môi trường BĐS tại địa phận thành phố để chấn chỉnh thực trạng nêu tại.

đi theo đó, UBND Hà Thành bàn giao Sở xây dựng - phong cách xây dựng tích hợp những sở: kế hoạch và đầu tư, tin tức và truyền thông, Nội vụ cũng như tổ chức chính quyền địa phương công bố công khai minh bạch tin tức về quy hoạch, quy trình triển khai các dự án công trình đi lên hạ tầng, nhiều dự án công trình Bất Động Sản, việc sáp nhập, Ra đời, nâng cấp bộ phận hành chính... tại địa phương nhằm minh bạch thông tin, ngăn chặn hiện tượng tung lời đồn để đẩy giá BĐS nhằm trục lợi trái phép



xem thêm : Đất Nền Happy Home Cà Mau xuất hiện giá ra sao ?

những dự án Bất Động Sản đc Quảng Ngãi chấp thuận dự án chưa đúng chuẩn mực

Ngày 26/4/2021, Ban lãnh đạo tháo gỡ những gian nan, vướng bận bịu dự án công trình BĐS Nhà Đất tỉnh Quảng Ngãi phát đi thông báo số 287/TB-BCĐ về Kết luận của Phó quản trị UBND tỉnh Trần Phước Hiền, trưởng phòng ban chỉ huy tháo gỡ những gian nan, vướng bận bịu trong các việc triển khai triển khai các dự án công trình Bất Động Sản tại địa phận tỉnh.

theo đó, Phó quản trị UBND tỉnh Quảng Ngãi Trần Phước Hiền cho rằng, ngày nay, việc thực hành nhiều dự án công trình khu dân ở, đô thị xuất hiện vốn bên cạnh Chi phí cũng được cung cấp thẩm quyền chấp thuận nhà trương đầu tư gặp gỡ nhiều gian nan, vướng bận bịu do những Nguyên Nhân. trong đó xuất hiện Tại Sao của việc chấp thuận dự án dự án chưa đảm bảo quy tắc

----------

